# Update



## Chad1212 (Jul 1, 2020)

I got beaten by 3 guys today
My eyes are swollen and red





I live in a small town with 30.000 citizens and already everyone knows the story
Soo its over for my social life
I will either overdose on my anti depressants od locationmax

Fuck you reddit cucks
You ended my life


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jul 1, 2020)

stop spamming threads


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 1, 2020)

*Larp*


----------



## maunchu (Jul 1, 2020)

And you still post about it, you haven't learnt have you retard?


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Effortless (Jul 1, 2020)

Were those 3 guys oap?

Fucking hell I've had worse injuries from bone smashing


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 1, 2020)

*atleast you're not ugly like me*


----------



## Krezo (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't kill yourself please. Don't let these cucks destroy your life. If you commit suicide, then they win. That is what they want.

You need a fresh start. Easier said than done but moving schools would help. There must be more than 1 in a town of 30k


----------



## Deleted member 7917 (Jul 1, 2020)

If you are going to end your life, you might as well try end the lives of those who beat you up

Go out with a bang bro


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jul 1, 2020)

its over


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 1, 2020)

Bro don't you have a knife or something to defend yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 1, 2020)

take revenge on them buddyboyo its not over


----------



## maunchu (Jul 1, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Bro don't you have a knife or something to defend yourself?


He has a big black dildo which is very stiff like the real deal, should be enough.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

make a suicide pact with me bro


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 1, 2020)

at least you're a chad


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 1, 2020)

What fuck, 3 guys beaten you up and u aren't in a fucking hospital now ?
JFL at this low t faggots


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 1, 2020)

stop reacting "JFL" fucking faggots.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I got beaten by 3 guys today
> My eyes are swollen and red
> View attachment 485628
> 
> ...


How did it spread so quick tho?

and who beat you up?


----------



## godlikesz (Jul 1, 2020)

if u was taller u would have won


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 1, 2020)

Low t if you don't kill them


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

then you reveal the boys beaten up you. 

you have nothing to lose at this point tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 1, 2020)

*RETARD*

*ENJOY YOUR BADBOY REPUTATION NOW AND MAFIA MAX*


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 1, 2020)

Send me the guys that beat you their address


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 1, 2020)

You as real as it gets ,respect you're not a larper and shit will get better trust me , you can always change location/country


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 1, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> if u was taller u would have won



based and heightpilled


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 1, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> if u was taller u would have won


How tall is he?


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> How tall is he?


170 i guess


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Doxx the simping cucks that beat u up


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

*you know what to do bro*


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 1, 2020)

Mogs me. U have nothing to lose at this point


----------



## Mexicanboi (Jul 1, 2020)

Free bonesmashing


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 1, 2020)

You can press charges against the 3 guys that beat you up.

They will surely serve jail time.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> You can press charges against the 3 guys that beat you up.
> 
> They will surely serve jail time.



Do this @Chad1212. And if you’re being serious and not larping, don’t kys or go ER. If you must (you should), fight them


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jul 1, 2020)

I can tell from the 1/5th picture of your face that you are a slayer. Enjoy your badboyMaxxed status


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 1, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Do this @Chad1212. And if you’re being serious and not larping, don’t kys or go ER. If you must (you should), fight them


Iam 100% serious


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Do this @Chad1212. And if you’re being serious and not larping, don’t kys or go ER. If you must (you should), fight them



well if it goes to police he also could be charged for sexual harrasment


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> well if it goes to police he also could be charged for sexual harrasment


Why? He didnt rape anyone
It was literally a joke


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 1, 2020)

PM me if you need legal advice.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jul 1, 2020)

alexjones said:


> take revenge on them buddyboyo its not over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 1, 2020)

dont overdose man, just move somewhere else


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 1, 2020)

The video of beating or larp


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Iam 100% serious


i will personally buy a plane ticket to your shithole and beat their ass one by one


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I got beaten by 3 guys today
> My eyes are swollen and red
> View attachment 485628
> 
> ...


I love you bro but you shouldve brought a shank and acted on instincts there was this Jewish bare knuckle boxer who wasn't tall but he still smash the shit out of the heavyweight I think he was 5ft7 unlock that warrior inside you I know you got it don't take shit cause I know you're joking about the hoe and everyone else does but you gotta understand don't take shit


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

@Chad1212 
We need the full story boyo


----------



## buflek (Jul 1, 2020)

where u from? if ur near west/south germany we will beat them up


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 1, 2020)

There’s no way this is real


----------



## PYT (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I got beaten by 3 guys today
> My eyes are swollen and red
> View attachment 485628
> 
> ...


Can someone explain the story? Some Eugenes doxxed this nigga?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 1, 2020)

PYT said:


> Can someone explain the story? Some Eugenes doxxed this nigga?


IncelTears user shared his joke thread about rape and doxed him apparently now he’s been beaten up


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 1, 2020)

jm10 said:


> There’s no way this is real


It is


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 1, 2020)

jm10 said:


> IncelTears user shared his joke thread about rape and doxed him apparently now he’s been beaten up


I posted every single proof


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I posted every single proof


----------



## Romnel (Jul 1, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> You ended my life


Bro you might not see this but-

this doesn't have to be the end. You're like 15. I had more than 1 incident in my teenage years where I thought my whole life was over, trust me it gets better. 
You've still got an entire life to live, don't make any big life-changing decisions until the rawness of the situatuon has settled and your head is clearer.


----------



## goat2x (Jul 1, 2020)

how did they find u bro?
i was just kidding when i said i leaked your pics


----------



## PYT (Jul 1, 2020)

jm10 said:


> IncelTears user shared his joke thread about rape and doxed him apparently now he’s been beaten up


Low T shit. Like everyone else said the guys who jumped him are some faggots. He should round up his buddies and hospitalize them


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jul 1, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 1, 2020)

First if this isnt larp(i mean it probably is or esle how would 3 guys beat you and you only got some swelling not even a blue eye) then you should press charges or fight somehow back. 

Second why would you go out after even predicting that you would get beat. And why wouldnt you take some kind of weapon for self defense...


ngl sounds fake af


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> how did they find u bro?
> i was just kidding when i said i leaked your pics



He forgot to censor one of the @ of his oneitis, IT cucks send it the threads to her thinking it was real, and then everything began


----------



## Zyros (Jul 1, 2020)

If you are not a larp, your life is far from ended, specially if this is all about some small town. If you were ugly it would be a different story but with your looks you can restart life anytime or even restore your life in your current place.

*DONT KILL YOURSELF*

A 15 yr old with your face has everything to lose from a permanent "solution" to a problem that will actually probably be forgotten. Posting your oneitis with a fucking rape joke, knowing IT targets this forum consistently and that IT has gone to the lengths of posting CP to bring blackpill and looksmaxxing subs down was super retarded and I hope you learned the lesson, but life is far from over. Even more if you are 15 year old, it would have worse repercussions if you were like 20+ for example. As long as you keep looking good and don't pull any other retarded stunt, this situation will fade with time.

By the way how the hell do you get beat up by 3 guys are only have some small bruise, are you wolverine? Thats why I wondered about larp


----------



## Zyros (Jul 1, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> First if this isnt larp(i mean it probably is or esle how would 3 guys beat you and you only got some swelling not even a blue eye) then you should press charges or fight somehow back.
> 
> Second why would you go out after even predicting that you would get beat. And why wouldnt you take some kind of weapon for self defense...
> 
> ...


Blue eyes don't show up until a day later or so, and if your orbitals protect your eye enough, you wont get the "closed eye" look either. But yea, he should be much more fucked up if 3 guys ganged on him.


----------



## goat2x (Jul 1, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> He forgot to censor one of the @ of his oneitis, IT cucks send it the threads to her thinking it was real, and then everything began


damn niga thats fucked up


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jul 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> You can press charges against the 3 guys that beat you up.
> 
> They will surely serve jail time.



Low t's me


----------



## Zyros (Jul 1, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> He forgot to censor one of the @ of his oneitis, IT cucks send it the threads to her *thinking it was rea*l, and then everything began



No, they clearly knew it was a retarded edgy joke. We are talking about the same people that posted REAL CP into subs they wanted to frame and bring down.


----------



## Cares (Jul 1, 2020)

You need to cripple at least one of them. Find out where each of them lives, see which of them is the easiest target given their location setting and beat the absolute shit out of him with a bat or golf club.

100% serious here. Faggots like that have it coming.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 1, 2020)

MusicMaxxingMidget said:


> Low t's me


It's a rational decison.

This would be way more effective in destroying offenders lives. 

Their wounds would heal in a month while their criminal record would stay *forever.*


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Do this @Chad1212. And if you’re being serious and not larping, don’t kys or go ER. If you must (you should), fight them


I know Chad irl. I saw when they "beat" him up. Nothing happend. He was a pussy and kept running away. It is true that three guys were there but they did not touch him at all. One girl LIGHTLY punched him and thats it. No one beat him up. He called his dad and got into his car bc he was afraid.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> I know Chad irl. I saw when they "beat" him up. Nothing happend. He was a pussy and kept running away. It is true that three guys were there but they did not touch him at all. One girl LIGHTLY punched him and thats it. No one beat him up. He called his dad and got into his car bc he was afraid.



larps me


----------



## maunchu (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> I know Chad irl. I saw when they "beat" him up. Nothing happend. He was a pussy and kept running away. It is true that three guys were there but they did not touch him at all. One girl LIGHTLY punched him and thats it. No one beat him up. He called his dad and got into his car bc he was afraid.


Back to reddit larping nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> I know Chad irl. I saw when they "beat" him up. Nothing happend. He was a pussy and kept running away. It is true that three guys were there but they did not touch him at all. One girl LIGHTLY punched him and thats it. No one beat him up. He called his dad and got into his car bc he was afraid.


someone who's Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian talk to this guy and verify that he speaks the language fluently


----------



## Deleted member 7012 (Jul 1, 2020)

As a current agent of the crown I must inform you that it really is over for you son


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

maunchu said:


> Back to reddit larping nigger.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karbo (Jul 1, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> *RETARD
> 
> ENJOY YOUR BADBOY REPUTATION NOW AND MAFIA MAX*


*unironically this. with your slayer face, this is the only logical thing you can do now
do you think meeks was scared for his life and thought about suicide after he was taken into prison?*


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tbh bro its not completely over. When I was in 8th grade I almost got expelled from my (78% Hispanic) Middle school for drawing a swastika on jew teacher's car 
I recovered and noone knows about it now, everything goes on


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> *atleast you're not ugly like me*


Legit.

Being ugly is worse than getting beat up by 3 guys and having the whole town hate you and become an outcast.

As a chad you can just move cities at 18, get some crappy minimal wage job and fuck prime pussy every week on tinder while you go up the rankings on your career due to halo effect and all the while you get treated better by society than an incel ever would where ever he went in the world.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> someone who's Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian talk to this guy and verify that he speaks the language fluently


@alec3401 aj jedan na jedan bree


----------



## Golang (Jul 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Legit.
> 
> Being ugly is worse than getting beat up by 3 guys and having the whole town hate you and become an outcast.
> 
> As a chad you can just move cities at 18, get some crappy minimal wage job and fuck prime pussy every week on tinder while you go up the rankings on your career due to halo effect and all the while you get treated better by society than an incel would where ever he went in the world.


It would’ve been Giga over if OP was ethnic subhuman. Would’ve legit being a witch hunt and be burned in the stake.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Being ugly is worse than getting beat up by 3 guys and having the whole town hate you and become an outcast.
> 
> As a chad you can just move cities at 18, get some crappy minimal wage job and fuck prime pussy every week on tinder while you go up the rankings on your career due to halo effect and all the while you get treated better by society than an incel would where ever he went in the world.


brutal truth tbh


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 1, 2020)

Golang said:


> It would’ve been Giga over if OP was ethnic subhuman. Would’ve legit being a witch hunt and be burned in the stake.


Facts tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7560 (Jul 1, 2020)

He needs to work on his posing for pictures.

Its over if you dont have perfect frauding in your mugshot


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 1, 2020)

How’d you get beaten up anyway jfl ? Just stay inside your house and dont go outside , it’s not that hard.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't see the Problem.

Why the fuck aren't you in possession of a weapon whenever you go outside to defend yourself?

Also you can just beat them people up (in Minecraft) later when they're seperated


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> @alec3401 aj jedan na jedan bree


oš neš? men svejedno


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> oš neš? men svejedno


Hahahah, a realno sto si doxovao lika, samo se zajebavao nije bilo nista ozbiljno


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Hahahah, a realno sto si doxovao lika, samo se zajebavao nije bilo nista ozbiljno


is he legit or google translate?


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Hahahah, a realno sto si doxovao lika, samo se zajebavao nije bilo nista ozbiljno


nisan ga ja, neko drugi je ja san samo htio rec zapravo sta se dogodilo jer on sere da su ga pritukli a niko ga nije taknuo ozb necu vise nista objavljivat gotov san


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 1, 2020)

Golang said:


> It would’ve been Giga over if OP was *ethnic subhuman*. Would’ve legit being a witch hunt and be burned in the stake.


jeez that reminds me of someone....


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> nisan ga ja, neko drugi je ja san samo htio rec zapravo sta se dogodilo jer on sere da su ga pritukli a niko ga nije taknuo ozb necu vise nista objavljivat gotov san


Skroz nebitno, drama se desava oko svega toga i zato bolje nemoj paliti vatru. Liku bukvalno nije dobro posle svega


FragileSwitch said:


> is he legit or google translate?


Legit croatian


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

Brate jel se šališ ili su te ozbiljno pretukli?
Pa šta si sve postavljao onda?


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Skroz nebitno, drama se desava oko svega toga i zato bolje nemoj paliti vatru. Liku bukvalno nije dobro posle svega
> 
> Legit croatian


Možeš li mi objasniti detaljno situaciju ako si pohvatao sve?Ima puno redova da se čita


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll personally fly over to Croatia and bring my American might to these Low t cowards who jumped you


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jul 1, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> How’d you get beaten up anyway jfl ? Just stay inside your house and dont go outside , it’s not that hard.


If I had to guess…
It must’ve been the girls’ brothers or orbiters who came to his house and knocked on his door “just to talk”

OP didn’t want to seem spineless and wanted to explain the misunderstanding that it was just a joke so he opened the door

They didn’t listen to a single word and jumped on him at the same time like the white knighting cowards they are.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If I had to guess…
> It must’ve been the girls’ brothers or orbiters who came to his house and knocked on his door “just to talk”
> 
> OP didn’t want to seem spineless and wanted to explain the misunderstanding that it was just a joke so he opened the door
> ...


He shouldve had a knife on him when opening the door. Balkan niggas will kill over foids


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Brate jel se šališ ili su te ozbiljno pretukli?
> Pa šta si sve postavljao onda?


Ma ko zna na kraju šta se desilo stvarno 😂😂 , al opet zbog ovih debila bolje da lik ne siri dramu, ovi na reditu su glupi ko kurčina i uzimaju za sve stvarno


BalkanPig said:


> Možeš li mi objasniti detaljno situaciju ako si pohvatao sve?Ima puno redova da se čita


@Chad1212 je napravio thread u kojem zeli da siluje jednu klinku iz njegovog kraja, naravno bila je zajebancija, ali su ovi sa redita uzeli to za ozbiljno i hteli su da pozovu policiju i sto kuraca, kasnije je se prosirilo i osobe koje poznaju @Chad1212 su videle taj thread i razglasile svima. koliko lik kaze prebili su ga trojica kad su videli to, ja ne znam jel istina al nebitno skroz, i sad zbog cele te drame liku bukvalno nije dobro, da napomenem da je devojčica sa thread koji je napravio videla isti


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Skroz nebitno, drama se desava oko svega toga i zato bolje nemoj paliti vatru. Liku bukvalno nije dobro posle svega
> 
> Legit croatian


i reci ovim svim ljudima da ga niko nije prituka jedva je jedan šamar pokupia i ako nastavi srati neka slika "dokaze" kojih nema


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> i reci ovim svim ljudima da ga niko nije prituka jedva je jedan šamar pokupia i ako nastavi srati neka slika "dokaze" kojih nema


Ma mani ga brate, mozda je lik samo zeljan paznje, to je nebitna stvar u odnosu sto je devojka videla sprdanciju i misli da je ozbiljno, jos se i razglasilo


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m still not convinced that this isn’t a larp
Redditors don’t have that much balls to dox anyone 
But at the same time they are cucked simps so idk


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Ma mani ga brate, mozda je lik samo zeljan paznje, to je nebitna stvar u odnosu sto je devojka videla sprdanciju i misli da je ozbiljno, jos se i razglasilo


ljudi su zapravo zabrinuti za njega jer on pokazuje ovakvo ponasanje i u stvarnom zivotu...ono sta je sprdancija jedan dan moze lako postat ozbiljna stvar drugi dan


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Ma ko zna na kraju šta se desilo stvarno 😂😂 , al opet zbog ovih debila bolje da lik ne siri dramu, ovi na reditu su glupi ko kurčina i uzimaju za sve stvarno
> 
> @Chad1212 je napravio thread u kojem zeli da siluje jednu klinku iz njegovog kraja, naravno bila je zajebancija, ali su ovi sa redita uzeli to za ozbiljno i hteli su da pozovu policiju i sto kuraca, kasnije je se prosirilo i osobe koje poznaju @Chad1212 su videle taj thread i razglasile svima. koliko lik kaze prebili su ga trojica kad su videli to, ja ne znam jel istina al nebitno skroz, i sad zbog cele te drame liku bukvalno nije dobro, da napomenem da je devojčica sa thread koji je napravio videla isti


Znam sta je uradio ali nism mogao da poverujem da je do ovoga došlo.Brutalno.Nadam se da zeza.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> ljudi su zapravo zabrinuti za njega jer on pokazuje ovakvo ponasanje i u stvarnom zivotu...ono sta je sprdancija jedan dan moze lako postat ozbiljna stvar drugi dan


Pronadji thread u kojem je pokazao screenshot gde ga ta devojka psuje zbog svega

Mozes nam reci kako se ponasa u drustvu, mozda se samo sprda i tako to, koliko se dopisujem snjim, meni lik deluje skroz normalno


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Pronadji thread u kojem je pokazao screenshot gde ga ta devojka psuje zbog svega
> 
> Mozes nam reci kako se ponasa u drustvu, mozda se samo sprda i tako to, koliko se dopisujem snjim, meni lik deluje skroz normalno


rekao bi ti ali negdje privatno


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> rekao bi ti ali negdje privatno


Jel imas instagram mozda?


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Jel imas instagram mozda?


ajde @alec.7788 naa ig


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> I know Chad irl. I saw when they "beat" him up. Nothing happend. He was a pussy and kept running away. It is true that three guys were there but they did not touch him at all. One girl LIGHTLY punched him and thats it. No one beat him up. He called his dad and got into his car bc he was afraid.


Reci mi kako se odvila situacija u kojoj si navodno prisustvovao. Koju boju majica su nosila ta tri muskarca i u koji deo tela ga je devojka udarila?


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jul 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> someone who's Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian talk to this guy and verify that he speaks the language fluently


He talks it for real.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

F


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 1, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> F
> View attachment 486112


change ur pfp to chad's


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> change ur pfp to chad's


What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 1, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> What do you mean?


as a show of respect to our fallen brother, change ur pfp to this


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 1, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> as a show of respect to our fallen brother, change ur pfp to this
> View attachment 486126


Oh,
Will be back in 15 sec


----------



## Virginity burglar (Jul 1, 2020)

Only way to go is up from here op. Be the rapist you always wanted to be. Don't let them win.


----------



## alec3401 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If I had to guess…
> It must’ve been the girls’ brothers or orbiters who came to his house and knocked on his door “just to talk”
> 
> OP didn’t want to seem spineless and wanted to explain the misunderstanding that it was just a joke so he opened the door
> ...


the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 1, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


dn rd


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Fuck, man, 15 and can’t even enjoy your teenagehood.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 2, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 2, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


Cekaj malo, ti njemu sta si? Drugar ili kako


----------



## Incoming (Jul 2, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


@Chad1212 
Explain


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 2, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cekaj malo, ti njemu sta si? Drugar ili kako


Sinoc sam pricao sa njim, mislim da mogu da mu verujem oko tuče i toga, nije ga niko pretukao


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 2, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Sinoc sam pricao sa njim, mislim da mogu da mu verujem oko tuče i toga, nije ga niko pretukao
> 
> View attachment 486638


Auuu bre.Kolko gadno.Najbolje mu dodje da ne ulazi ovde.One nakaze sa IncelTears samo čekaju.Pravda za @Chad1212


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 2, 2020)

govorite engleski vi neljudski balkanski majmuni


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 2, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Auuu bre.Kolko gadno.Najbolje mu dodje da ne ulazi ovde.One nakaze sa IncelTears samo čekaju.Pravda za @Chad1212


Sta se desava u stvarnom zivotu sada toliko nije ozbiljno ni zabrinjavajuce.

Ali oni debili sa redita me zabrinjavaju sve vise, pa da si toliko glupav jebo sebe da pomislis da je ozbiljno. Posle svega ovoga moze svako od nas biti doxovan


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 2, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> govorite engleski vi neljudski balkanski majmuni


Aj jedan na jedan breee


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jul 2, 2020)

I would have murdered all 3 of them at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 2, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Sta se desava u stvarnom zivotu sada toliko nije ozbiljno ni zabrinjavajuce.
> 
> Ali oni debili sa redita me zabrinjavaju sve vise, pa da si toliko glupav jebo sebe da pomislis da je ozbiljno. Posle svega ovoga moze svako od nas biti doxovan


Nisu stvarno toliko glupi nego im treba reputacija jer nikada ih niko nije voleo pa se udvaraju svim mogucim državnim agencijama.Stvarno ni ne razumem svrhu njihovog sub-a.Troše svoje vreme na nekog 15-ogodišnjaka koji se našalio i posle se raduju uspehu je iznad ponižavajućeg


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 2, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> govorite engleski vi neljudski balkanski majmuni


Nemoj majmun da ti otvori tu zapadnu guzicu


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 2, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> Nisu stvarno toliko glupi nego im treba reputacija jer nikada ih niko nije voleo pa se udvaraju svim mogucim državnim agencijama.Stvarno ni ne razumem svrhu njihovog sub-a.Troše svoje vreme na nekog 15-ogodišnjaka koji se našalio i posle se raduju uspehu je iznad ponižavajućeg


Jel bi mi verovao da postoje ljudi koji uzivaju u ljudskoj patnji, koji zele da ti oduzmu svu slobodnu volju i da ti nameću svoje principe

To su ti sve ta govna sa redita, soycuckovi   , i te feministkinje kojih ima maltene svaka druga tamo. Mislis da je njih briga kako se ti osecas ili da li se samo zajebavas? Naravno da nije, a glupi su iz vise razloga


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 2, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Jel bi mi verovao da postoje ljudi koji uzivaju u ljudskoj patnji, koji zele da ti oduzmu svu slobodnu volju i da ti nameću svoje principe
> 
> To su ti sve ta govna sa redita, soycuckovi   , i te feministkinje kojih ima maltene svaka druga tamo. Mislis da je njih briga kako se ti osecas ili da li se samo zajebavas? Naravno da nije, a glupi su iz vise razloga


Znam brate,znam dovoljno mi je da ih pogledam ovde u kraju i povraća mi se.Anders Breivik je bio u pravu što je išao er na njih.Kad vidim njihove skupove pitam se u šta je evoluirao čovek


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 2, 2020)

I cant believe they doxxed you. If Im not wrong you are croation, and according to you you live in a town with 30k people, I cant understand how they found somebody who knows you or the girl in that small shithole, I live in a 30-40k town too, if one day I get doxxed this would be the end for me. Just sue the fags who beat you up, and for the better move somewhere else where you are nothing but a stranger to people.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 2, 2020)

Talk english you fucking niggas


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 3, 2020)

alec3401 said:


> the 3 guys DID NOT touch him. he got hit by a girl ONCE and the only scar is his eye which is a bit bloody. he has no bruises and nobody beat him up. nobody showed up to his house. one girl just wanted to talk to him and the 3 guys were there to make sure that he doesnt run away. but he did. he is portraying this situation in a wrong way. nobody was armed. nobody was hurt. nobody showed up to his house. he probably got beat up by his mom and/or dad which are aware of the situation. but i repeat: NOBODY WAS ARMED. NOBODY GOT BEAT UP. NOBODY WAS HARMED. NOBODY WENT TO HIS HOUSE.


His mom and dad are aware? Brutal, now they think their son is a rapist  Leave him alone though, I think he's learned his lesson. He's a kid and didn't think this through, wanted to be funny/edgy and sound like a ''bad boy''.


----------



## MoggableMaybe (Jul 3, 2020)

I haven’t logged in like a week what the fuck happened lmao someone summarize it


----------

